# Prostaglandin pessary? Induction.



## xxVickyxx

hi all, diagnosed with pre eclampsia 2day so admitted 4 induction. Had a sweep and prostaglandin pessary inserted. Cervix was 1cm, soft but stil a little long. Has anybody bn induced this way? Any stories? How long did it take? X x


----------



## MrsH86

Hi, I was induced with pessary first, 1cm, quite favourable. Spent the first day in hospital with not a lot happening, the second day I was given another pessary and started getting some light contractions. Did a lot of walking and bouncing on a ball, my contractions intensified but nothing came of it. I ended up having my waters broken and onto the drip but after 8 hours of consistent contractions I was checked and was still only 2cm dilated! By this point my baby's heartbeat was dropping significantly and I ended up with an emergency caesarean, under a general unfortunately. 

This was just my experience, talking to midwives during the whole process some were saying many women go into full on labour just from the first pessary, others as soon as on the drip women had their babies within hours. My sister had exactly the same experience as me so I think maybe our babies just didnt want to come out haha. Hope it all goes well and is quick for you x


----------



## susywoosy

I had much the same experience as previous poster. 1st pessary caused mild contractions and very little else. Next morning got 2nd pessary and altho no pain my cervix softened and moved forward. Later that day they gave me 3rd pessary which brought on contractions and my cervix began dilating. once i got to 1 cm they broke my waters and gave me the drip to speed things along. i was now 28 hours after 1st pessary.

I dilated to 5 cms and after hours of no progression was sent for an emergency c section. so 42 hours after 1st pessary my daughter was born.

I was really scared of an emergency c section but the experience really wasnt that bad. like u i had to b induced due to high blood pressure and protein in urine which looked like onset of pre eclampsia.

However my friend was induced and she went into full blown labour and her daughter arrived within a couple of hours. everyone is different so try to relax but if it looks like it may take a while to get things moving, it might b worth while opting for an epidural as i was exhausted after 30 odd hours of pain with no sleep and epidural allowed me to sleep for a few hoyrs prior to having my section.

Hope this helps and good luck. just keep thinking about the fact you'll have your lo in your arms soon xxx


----------



## Banshee

I had a very similar experience to the other posters. First pessary inserted at 6am and I was 1cm dilated. Second pessary inserted at about 2pm but no noticeable progress. I was getting contractions so was left overnight to see what happened. 

The following morning they broke my waters but I was still only about 1cm despite the contractions. I ended up on a syntocin drip but like one of the previous posters this caused baby's heart rate to drop so I ended up with an emergency c section at about 10.30pm on the second day of my induction.


----------



## Pixie_duzt

i had the pessary put in 7pm on day of induction i was not dilated and cervix was unfavourable but contractions started more or less straight away and were 5 mins apart by 12pm. was very quick! established labour was 5 and half hours . this was my first baby.


----------



## mrsrof

I had pessary inserted at 9.15am, it fell out at 3pm, along with a load of bloody mucus, I had another inserted around 4pm and this one fell out around 8pm when i had a huge bloody show. They inserted a 3rd one then which also fell out and my waters went on their own around 11.30pm. contractions really ramped up then, coming 5 in 10 mins, very painful and they refused to examine me until I asked for pain relief...so i asked for pain relief lol....buuuuut got codydramol which made me vomit everywhere!! then consultant examined and said i was 2cm and asked if i wanted pethidine so i said yes but i never got it!!! eventually i was 4cm (around 3am i think) and so was brought to l & d to get an epidural (something i was NOT going to have) but it didn't go in until 5. in the meantime i was in agony. baby girl was born at 8.33am. I went from 5cm dilated to fully dilated in 2 hours, everyone was shocked!

There is no test of your pain threshold quite like a man telling you "do not move, there's a needle in your spine" while you're having a contraction!!


----------



## Londonbump81

MrsH86 said:


> Hi, I was induced with pessary first, 1cm, quite favourable. Spent the first day in hospital with not a lot happening, the second day I was given another pessary and started getting some light contractions. Did a lot of walking and bouncing on a ball, my contractions intensified but nothing came of it. I ended up having my waters broken and onto the drip but after 8 hours of consistent contractions I was checked and was still only 2cm dilated! By this point my baby's heartbeat was dropping significantly and I ended up with an emergency caesarean, under a general unfortunately.
> 
> This was just my experience, talking to midwives during the whole process some were saying many women go into full on labour just from the first pessary, others as soon as on the drip women had their babies within hours. My sister had exactly the same experience as me so I think maybe our babies just didnt want to come out haha. Hope it all goes well and is quick for you x

This is EXACTLY what happened to me after being induced due to gestational diabetes but was awake with epidural.

Did they offer a c-section??


----------



## kizzyt

I had a pessary at 11.30 on a weds morning and my DD was finally born at 12.30 (73 hours later) on the Saturday after 3 pessaries, waters manually broken twice, epidural, drip and ventouse assisted delivery. As long and at times horrendously painful as it was, now, 8 months on I can barely rembember how much it hurt or how frustrated I was. All I can really advise is keep an open mind and eventually you'll have the most amazing reward for your hard work and patience!! :) good luck xx


----------



## patientgirl

I had a gel at 7pm on Tues night. Monitor showed contractions overnight though I didn't feel them. Was assessed next morning and they thought contractions didn't require another gel. By 4pm I went up to the labour ward with stronger regular contractions. I didn't get examined until 9pm and was 10cm dilated by then! Henry was born at 12.36am on the Thursday morning with just a little bit of gas and air (it was too late for anything else!)
I really enjoyed labour (weirdo!) and although I'd really not wanted to be induced, was glad to have been as I was really well monitored and looked after during the induction process.
Good luck - you'll be great!
x


----------



## megangrohl

I had the gel and it worked really well on me. I was 1cm dilated. But it all ended in emcs becuz her head was too big to get down into the birth canal and I couldn't dilate last 6cm. If it wasn't for her large head it wouldve went perfectly fine. From start to finish my labor was 17 hours.


----------



## Meredith2010

I was induced this way yesterday. First pessary went in at 1.30pm when I was 1-2cm dilated, mildish contractions started at about 8pm coming every 3 to 4 minutes lasting about 40 seconds. Second pessary went in at 8.30pm, contractions continued as before but no stronger and I hadn't dilated any further when I was checked at 11pm. 

Then it all kicked off at 11.15pm - contractions suddenly went insane and were every 1.5 minutes lasting a minute, waters exploded everywhere, was transferred to the labour ward at 3cm. 15 minutes after arriving on labour ward I said I had to push.... pushed babies head out on my own before the midwife could even check me or formally admit me. Official labour was 27 minutes with 3 minutes of pushing!

However, my first labour was also precipitate so I was expecting it to be quick so I don't think it had much to do with the pessaries. They definitely kick started the labour though!!


----------



## MrsH86

Londonbump81 said:


> MrsH86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was induced with pessary first, 1cm, quite favourable. Spent the first day in hospital with not a lot happening, the second day I was given another pessary and started getting some light contractions. Did a lot of walking and bouncing on a ball, my contractions intensified but nothing came of it. I ended up having my waters broken and onto the drip but after 8 hours of consistent contractions I was checked and was still only 2cm dilated! By this point my baby's heartbeat was dropping significantly and I ended up with an emergency caesarean, under a general unfortunately.
> 
> This was just my experience, talking to midwives during the whole process some were saying many women go into full on labour just from the first pessary, others as soon as on the drip women had their babies within hours. My sister had exactly the same experience as me so I think maybe our babies just didnt want to come out haha. Hope it all goes well and is quick for you x
> 
> This is EXACTLY what happened to me after being induced due to gestational diabetes but was awake with epidural.
> 
> Did they offer a c-section??Click to expand...

Yes, my contractions were every 2 minutes, lasting for a minute but I'd only had gas and air so when they decided I needed a c section asap I went into theatre to be prepped and to put in an epidural, my husband was getting all scrubbed up to come in, then while trying to put in the epi the heartbeat was lost completely and within two minutes I was laid down, being asked if I'd got any loose teeth :dohh: and straight under. My poor husband he was expecting to be called to come into theatre, instead he got handed our baby while I was still under. Ended well though and general anaesthetic was my worst nightmare before it happened but my baby came out not breathing or reponsive so it was good that they acted so quickly and now she's perfect!


----------



## baby_mama87

I was induced this way, my waters went early hours on the Tuesday and I went in 10pm tuesday night. I had first pessery at 1am and it didn't do anything managed to get about 3 hours sleep until next one at 7am my cervix was 1cm and soft, I then got put on the synotocin drip at about midday but to be honest the midwife on shift was useless and didn't check me so when the shift changed about 7pm the other midwife gave me a sweep and that finally got things moving. LO was born at 3.05am on the Thursday hopfully the sweep will start things off for u! Good luck :) 

Xxx


----------



## staralfur

I started having contractions almost immediately after having the first insertion at 10:30am. When I went back for my second one, they said it wasn't necessary. Started getting strong contractions around 8:30pm, was 5cm dilated by 11:30pm. I had her at 4:41am, so all in all labour was about 18 hours!


----------



## Sarachka

I was induced already at 2cm, 100% effaced. Fist gel capsule was inserted at 5:30 PM and I then laid down for one hour. Then I got up and walked round the hospital a bit and probably about five minutes into this walk contractions mildly started. At 11:30pm I was checked again and in established labour. I opted for an epidural at 1:40am and that slowed everything down. she was born at 5:57pm, practically 24 hrs after the first and only capsule. They did put pitocin in my IV at some stage, maybe around mid day?


----------



## missvikki

I had a closed cervix that was not favourable but was also induced because of pre e :(
Had one pessery put in at 11am and after an hour started to get strong pains and checked at 3:00 and was 4cm they had to leave me for a couple of hours to see what I did on my own as they can't put another pessery in if your getting more than 2 contractions in 10 minutes because it can over stimulate the cervix and distress the baby. 
There was a shift change and a delay in checking me because of an emergancy else where but when they checked me at 9pm I was 10cm dilated. I has my LO at 12:57

I didn't need the drip so I can't really comment on that bit overall I had a positive induction x


----------

